

Wikipedia Registers 11 New Domain Names - bhartzer
http://www.billhartzer.com/pages/wikipedia-registers-11-new-domain-names/

======
mc32
From the looks of it, they are either planning on entering the travel guide
sector, or protecting their brand from others entering this sector.

